# Keine stabile Kommunikation im CANbus FU Nordac 500-er



## dorflehrer (10 Juli 2019)

Hallo an alle! Kann mir jemand helfen? Situation ist folgende:

Unsere Firma baut
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 eine neue Produktionslinie. Ein Teil davon beinhaltet 48 FU-s  500-er Serie, die in die Blöcke jeweils 4 oder 8 FU-s gebunden sind.  Diese Blöcke sind mit SPS S7 1500 Siemens über IO-Schnittstelle  SK-TU3-PNT verbunden. Hinter jedem IO-controller sind 4 oder 8 FU-s  mittels CANbus-Schnittstelle miteinander verbunden. Ich habe folgende  Einstellungen an jedem FU vorgenommen:

PPO - 3
P507: CANopen-broadcast 
P515: [1] - 32 (für aktuellen FU)
[2] - 34 (nur beim ersten FU)
[3] - 32 (für aktuellen FU)
Die weiteren FU-s im CANbus haben volgende Einstellungen im Parameter-Bereich P515:
[1] - aktuelle CANbus Nummer (34, 36 usw)
[2] - 32
[3] - aktuelle CANbus Nummer (34, 36 usw).
Leider in Blöcken, die 8 FU-s beinhaltet herrscht instabile Verbindung.  Das zeigt Nordcon und TIA PORTAL V13. Als Beweis füge ich die Fotos bei.

Die Blöcke mit 4 FU-s sind aber stabil, obwohl die FU-s dort genau dieselben Einstellungen haben.

In voraus vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Juli 2019)

CAN ist nicht so mein Thema aber sind die Widerstände zur Terminierung angebracht oder ggf. je nach Hardware eingeschaltet ( ich meine 120 Ohm )


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Juli 2019)

Was läuft denn für eine Baudrate und was für Kabellängen bestehen?


----------



## dorflehrer (10 Juli 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> CAN ist nicht so mein Thema aber sind die Widerstände zur Terminierung angebracht oder ggf. je nach Hardware eingeschaltet ( ich meine 120 Ohm )



Erstesmal ohne den Widerstand... Mein Vorgänger, der diese Konfiguration im Labor entwickelt hat, hat mir vom Widerstand gar nichts gesagt.


----------



## dorflehrer (10 Juli 2019)

125 kbaud. Ich kann aber 250 einstellen. Länge ist jeweils weniger 20 m.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Juli 2019)

> Erstesmal ohne den Widerstand... Mein Vorgänger, der diese Konfiguration  im Labor entwickelt hat, hat mir vom Widerstand gar nichts gesagt.



Na dann sollte man hier mal ansetzen ( Handbuch Umrichter => Handbuch von NORD lesen


----------



## dorflehrer (10 Juli 2019)

Danke. Ich schaue gleich


----------



## dorflehrer (10 Juli 2019)

Ich habe geschaut. Das ist Abschlusswiderstand, der für CANopen am DIP-Schalter oben geschaltet werden sollte: Position 2. Wir haben überall am letzten FU diesen Schalter geschaltet. Jetzt mache ich weitere Einstellungen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Juli 2019)

Und am anderen Ende der Leitung, ist dort auch ein Endwiderstand drin?


> [h=2]Busterminierung (Abschlusswiderstand)[/h]  Die Busterminierung erfolgt beim CAN-Bus bei einer Linientopologie mit 120 Ohm an beiden Enden des Netzwerkes.
> Eine Terminierung ist auch schon bei kurzen Leitungen mit niedrigen  Bitraten empfehlenswert. Ohne Terminierung gibt es Reflexionen. In der  Praxis reicht bei kurzen Leitungen eine Terminierung an einem Ende,  idealerweise wird der Bus aber an beiden Enden (und nur dort) mit  jeweils 120 Ohm terminiert.


----------



## dorflehrer (10 Juli 2019)

Nein. Wir haben nur am letzten FU geschaltet. Sollen wir am ersten FU auch schalten? Mache ich gleich


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Juli 2019)

> Sollen wir am ersten FU auch schalten


Nicht unbedingt am ersten FU sondern dort, wo der CAN Bus losgeht.


----------



## dorflehrer (10 Juli 2019)

Danke. Ich mache schon.


----------



## dorflehrer (10 Juli 2019)

Also. Ich es alles so eingestellt, wie mir emfohlen wurde. Die 4-er Gruppen funktionieren einwandfrei, aber die 8-er Gruppen zeigen den Fehler "bus time-out". Wahrscheinlich sollte ich den CAN baudrate nicht 500 kBaud einstellen, sondern weniger? Ich habe nirgenwo Info darüber gefunden


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Juli 2019)

???? ???? ????



> Wahrscheinlich sollte ich den CAN baudrate nicht 500 kBaud einstellen, sondern weniger?





dorflehrer schrieb:


> 125 kbaud. Ich kann aber 250 einstellen. Länge ist jeweils weniger 20 m.


----------



## dorflehrer (10 Juli 2019)

Ich habe gelesen in der Bedienanleitung, dass ich dort für CANopen 500 kBaud einstellen soll.


----------



## dorflehrer (10 Juli 2019)

Ich stelle Baudrate auf 125 zurück


----------



## dorflehrer (10 Juli 2019)

Geändert. "Bus time-out" verbleibt


----------



## dorflehrer (13 Juli 2019)

Wunderschoene Tageszeit an alle! Also, gestern habe ich ueber Online-Konferenz mit Nord-Kollegen alle notwendigen Einstellungen fuer PROFINET-CANbus Kommunikation ueber SK-TU3-PNT fuer FU-s 520-er besprochen. Ich habe alle FU-s neu eingerichtet und dann habe ich sie im Lauf gesetzt. Wenn jemand die Fragen hat, oder braucht diese Einstellungen, kann ich sofort alles teilen!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Juli 2019)

> Ich habe alle FU-s neu eingerichtet und dann habe ich sie im Lauf gesetzt.





> Wenn jemand die Fragen hat


Ja, habe ich. Was war denn nun konkret das Problem?


----------



## dorflehrer (14 Juli 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich. Was war denn nun konkret das Problem?



Hallo. Ich habe falsche Einstellungen im Master-Slave bei CANbus gemacht. Genauer kann ich erst Morgen erklären, wenn ich wieder auf Arbeit bin.


----------



## dorflehrer (15 Juli 2019)

Gute Tageszeit an alle!
AlsoEinstellungen sollen folgende sein:

FU mit PROFINET IO-Controller SK TU3-PNT sollte als Master eingesetzt werden. Er hat folgende Einstellungen:
P502: [8]
P503: [5]
P507: PPO-Typ 3
P509: [8]
P514: [4] 125 kBaud
P515: [1] 32
          [2] 50
          [3] 70
P552: [1] 20ms
P553: [1]

Alle anderen FU-s in dieser gruppe sind Slaves und sollen folgende Einstellungen haben:

P503: [0] Aus
P507: PPO-Typ 3
P509: [6]
P514: [4]
P515: [1] laufende Nummer des FU (34; 36 usw)
          [2] 70
          [3] 50
P552: [1] Oms
P553: [1]


----------



## kulmx (21 Januar 2020)

Hi

GSDML v3.2?
firmware TU3-PNT v1.4R5 or v1.4R4 ?????


----------



## dorflehrer (21 Januar 2020)

kulmx schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> GSDML v3.2?
> firmware TU3-PNT v1.4R5 or...
> ...


----------



## dorflehrer (21 Januar 2020)




----------

